# Offer is in



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

We just submitted our offer on a log cabin and 4 car garage on 39 acres. My wife is so giddy it isn't funny. Going to try to relax for a few weeks, cause if we get it the work is going to start fast and hard.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats, sounds wonderful!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome! I hope your offer gets accepted


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tall Grille said:


> We just submitted our offer on a log cabin and 4 car garage on 39 acres. My wife is so giddy it isn't funny. Going to try to relax for a few weeks, cause if we get it the work is going to start fast and hard.


How long did you give them to accept? 
24 hours is normal around here.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best. Long live giddiness


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

Giddiness by the wife is AWESOME! Embrace the giddy! (and her)


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Have you heard back? Has it been accepted?


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

We put the offer in Sat. Night so we gave until Monday at 5:00. She countered yesterday. Today my wife countered again and she accepted!!! Of course my wife countered about $5k more than I wanted to go, so I guess now she can't complain when I spend $5k on an old tractor. 
Now we wait for inspection, appraisal, bank paperwork. We are targeting Oct. 14th for closing, which happens to be my Birthday.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! I am excited for you. Here's to a happy birthday!!:nanner:


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Congratulations!  Keep us posted on your progress. I hope all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Good for you!


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Well everything is through. Just waiting on the final review by the underwriters. Closing is still scheduled for this Friday. It will be a busy couple of weeks. We have 16 pigs due to be slaughtered 11/7 so rather than move the pigs to our new property I will finish them off where they are on my parents land so I will be visiting them 2-3 times a day while moving and trying to work my normal 55hr work week. When all along I just want to be out exploring my 39 acres.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wishing you the very best move possible and a good rest after! sis


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

That is one heck of a birthday present! Congrats and enjoy the ride!

Oh, and don't forget ... we need pictures!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Congratulations on the new place!

I have to ask. Are you having, or has your 39 acres been surveyed? 

The reason I ask, is I have had two boundary issues with two different neighbors. (When we got our property, we just used the same old language in the deed from the previous deed - which was very vague.)

One of the parcels I own states "Starting in the NorthEast corner in the middle of Eckler run and going down said run ______ perches to a point in the middle of the bridge . . . . "

Am in the process of having a survey done, and have come to find out the corner post is NOT in the middle of the run - it's about 75' uphill from the run - giving me less property.

The other property dispute was with a bridge replacement the state was doing. I had a copy of a 1949 survey (plus 2 other surveys from the late 1800's and early 1900's.) The 1959 survey clearly shows the boundary with us owning the bridge.

When I started arguing with the state guy (because they were showing different), I came to find out none of our surveys were ever recorded in the courthouse. The neighbor had a partial survey done in 2002, and without our survey to go by, the surveyor made his best guess on the property line (again, the deed was very vague) and we now have come to find out since the 2002 survey was recorded, we don't own that property now. (If only our survey had been recorded, chances are the surveyor would have gone off of it.)

It's a mess.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

Yes, the prvious owner had it surveyed and sub divided 29 acres off the back leaving 10acres with the house. She was trying to sell the back 29 but couldn't so she ended up selling it all together. The deed is all one piece but the subdivision has been laid out and approved. I have a friend who builds subdivisions, he is confident that if anything e er happens to me my wife will be all set if she lets him do the back 29. Not something I ever want to do, but I have comfort in the knowledge that the possibility exists.


----------

